# Bialys and Rugulach



## Selket (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi:  Anyone out there make Bialys and Rugulach.  Both of these tasty treats are Jewish in origin.  I just learned to make these and have had great success.  My in-laws love them...guess I passed the test.

DG


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Recipes, please!  I do several different types of rugelach, would love to see what your recipes are.  And would love to make some bialys!


----------



## jasonr (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm Jewish, and I have no idea what those things are. Are they Sephardic or something?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

I have no idea if they're sephardic, but rugelach are little pastries made from a cream cheese dough, and traditionally stuffed with dried fruit and nuts, although now chocolate seems to be a favorite!

Bialys are -swoon - sort of like flattened bagels with an onion and sometimes poppy seed sprinkle on top.  They are to DIE for!


----------



## runninduo (Sep 29, 2004)

Rugalech are ashkenasi in origin (i believe).  my husbands paternal grandfather was sephardic and the family makes a lot of sephardic foods.  I'm 100% ashkenazi and grew up eating rugalech.  It's funny b/c I have been trying to find a recipe for chocolate rugalech (i don't like fruit and/or jelly in my food....unless it's a pie/cobbler type thing).

If anyone has a recipe for chocolate rugalech, I'd be much obliged.  Or for a chocolate babka.  I tried a babka recipe that failed miserably.

Thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 29, 2004)

Chocolate dough?  Or chocolate filling?  I make one with a chocolate filling - just shave some semi or bittersweet on the dough before you roll it up, or use the 'mini chips'.  I'll see if I have a chocolate dough recipe somewhere.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Marmalady!

I was referring to a chocolate filling, not the dough.

That's a good idea.  what would happen if i added a bit of cocoa powder?

I have a busy rest of the week and weekend so i'll have to wait til next week to experiement.

Thanks again!


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 29, 2004)

Got this from Martha Stewart a long time ago...


Rugelach 

Makes 4 dozen 

For the dough: 
8  ounces (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature 
8  ounces cream cheese, room temperature 
1/2  cup sugar 
3   large egg yolks 
1  teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
   Large pinch of coarse salt 
2 1/3  cups all-purpose flour, plus more for rolling out dough 

For the filling: 
4  ounces walnuts 
1/4  cup sugar 
   Pinch of cinnamon 
   Pinch of salt 
12  ounces apricot jelly, melted 
2  cups mini semisweet chocolate chips or currants or a combination 

  For the finishing: 
1  large egg, lightly beaten 
1/4  cup fine sanding sugar 

  1.  Make the dough: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat together butter and cream cheese at medium speed. Add sugar, and beat until fluffy. Beat in egg yolks, one at a time, beating to combine after each addition. Add vanilla and salt, and beat to combine. Reduce speed to low, and beat in flour. Remove from bowl, and divide into 3 pieces on a lightly floured surface. Pat into disks, and wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour, and up to overnight.  

  2.  Make the filling: In a food processor, combine walnuts, sugar, cinnamon, and salt. Pulse until fine. 

  3.  Preheat the oven to 350°. Line baking sheets with Silpats (French nonstick baking mats). On a lightly floured surface, roll one piece of dough into a 12-inch round, less than 1/8 inch thick. Brush evenly with jelly. Sprinkle with one-third of the walnut mixture and one-third of the chocolate chips. Using the rolling pin, gently roll over filling to press ingredients into dough. 

  4.  Cut the round into 16 equal-sized wedges. Beginning at the base of each wedge, roll to enclose filling, forming crescent shapes. Pinch to seal. Place on prepared baking sheets. Repeat with remaining dough and filling ingredients. Brush tops with beaten egg, and sprinkle with sanding sugar. Bake until golden brown, 20 to 25 minutes. 

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 30, 2004)

I was thinking about the chocolate dough - not traditional I don't think, but maybe a little cocoa powder and just a tad more sour cream?

WW - I think Martha's just combined some of the more 'traditional' fillings here; I've seen separate fillings, each with just jam, or nuts/spice or chocolate; never all three together!


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 30, 2004)

Personally, when it comes to Rugelach the only one I really like is lekvar - prune! & I just buy the filling ready-made!


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2004)

My mom makes the best Rugelach aside from my grandma of course. I have never had homemade bialies though. I love them and cannot get a good one here in MA. Anytime we are in NY though we are sure to bring a dozen home.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 2, 2004)

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> Personally, when it comes to Rugelach the only one I really like is lekvar - prune! & I just buy the filling ready-made!



I like raspberry.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 8, 2004)

GB and/or Marmalady......

WOuld either of you be willing to share your family's rugalech recipes.  The native NYer in me misses the "real thing" living here in LA.

Also, out here.....both the bagels and bayalis leave a lot to be desired.   

When I go back east, I always have to get my fix.  When I lived in NYC, I use to go to H&H all the time.  They make the quintessential bagel.....chewy crust......soft center!  YUM!


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2004)

runninduo said:
			
		

> GB and/or Marmalady......
> 
> WOuld either of you be willing to share your family's rugalech recipes.



Here is my moms (actually I just found out it is grandmas) recipe.

1/2 lb cream cheese
1/2 lb butter
2 cups flour

Filling
3/4 cup chopped walnuts
4T sugar (with some cinnamon as well)

Blend the cream cheese, butter and flour and wrap in wax paper or saran wrap. Refrigerate overnight. Remove from fridge and leave at room temp till soft. Sprinkle confectionery sugar on a pastry board. Take 3 inch ball of dough and roll into 9 inch circle 1/16th inch thick. Cut into 9 triangles.

For the filling combine all the filling ingredients and chop together in blender (not too fine). Place 1/2 teaspoon in each triangle. Roll from wide part. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. Bake 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 6, 2006)

Joey, who told me she used to come here quite some time ago, was good enough to send me the following bialy recipe. I made them yesterday and oh boy! they're good!
Brooklyn Bialy Recipe

Cornmeal
Onion Topping (recipe below)
2 cups war water (ll0-115 degrees)divided
1 package active dry yeast
2 tsp. sugar
2 1/4 tsp. salt
1 3/4 cups bread flour
3 1/2 cups non bleached flour

cover 2 baking sheets with parchment paper and sprinkle lightly with cornmeal. Prepare Onion Topping, set aside.
In a large bowl combine 1/2 c water, yeast and sugar;let stand 10 min. or until foamy. Add rem. 1 1/2 c water, salt, and flours. Knead by hand or with dough hook of mixer for 8 min. until smooth.(The dough will be soft)--I used my kitchenaide dough hook. If you think the dough is too moist, add flour, 1 Tbsp. at a time. If the dough is looking dry and grnarly-add warm water, 1 Tbsp. at a time.
Form dough into a ball and place in a lightly oiled bowl, turning to oil all sides. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise 1 1/2 hours or until tripled in bulk. Punch dough down in bowl, turn it over, cover with plastic wrap and let rise another 45 min. or until doubled in bulk. On a floured board or counter, punch dough down and roll into a cylinder shape. With a sharp knife, but into 8 rounds. Lay rounds flat on lightly floured board, cover with a towel and let them rest 10 min.Gently pat each round into circles (a little higher in the middle than at the edge), each about 3-4 inches in diameter. Play bialys on prepared baking sheets, cover with plastic warp and let rise an additional 30 min or until increased by about half in bulk. (Don't let them over-rise)
Make an indentation in the centre of each bialy with two fingers of each hand, pressing fromn the centre outward, leaving a 1" rim. Place approx. 1 tsp of onion topping in the hole of each bialy. Dust lightly with flour, cover with plastic and let rise 15 min.
Preheat oven to 425F. Bake on  upper and lower shelves of the oven for 6-7 min. then switch pans and reverse postions from front to back and bake another 5-6 min. until bialys are lightly browned. 
NOTE: These are soft rolls, and it is important not to bake them too long or they will be very dry. Remove from oven and let cool on racks.
After cooling, immediately place in plastic bags(this will allow the exterior to soften slightly).NOTE: these rolls are best eaten fresh, preferably lightly toasted and smeared with cream cheese. For longer storage, keep in freezer.
Makes 8 bialys.
ONION TOPPING
1 Tbsp ve. or olive oil
1 1/2 tsp. poppy seeds
1/3 c minced onion
1/2 tsp. coarse kosher salt.
In a small bowl, combine oil, poppy seeds, onion and salt; set aside.
                 ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

Have several recipes for rugalah, but wish I had my gradnma's recipe.  If anyone is interested, give a holler.  Would love to see your recipes, too.  TIA


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

runninduo said:
			
		

> The native NYer in me misses the "real thing" living here in LA.
> 
> Also, out here.....both the bagels and bayalis leave a lot to be desired./quote]
> 
> Same here, runninduo... transplanted New Yawka living in L.A.  They just don't do it right here!


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 6, 2006)

*bialys and rugelagh*

We here in Toronto are very lucky with our bakeries. But no bialys. Someone tried a few years back but they didn't go. Guess they didn't have the recipe I used!!! LOL Joan Nathan's recipes for rugelah is good I think I remember.


----------

